# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] How do I enter design mode on Excel Mac 2011?

## Nitefox

How do I enter design mode on Excel Mac 2011? It does not appear in the developer tab.
I am trying to create a button on a worksheet to open a user form, and all the instructions I can find on how to do this require entering the design mode and double clicking on the button to enter the code.

----------


## martindwilson

i dont think excel 2011 for mac has active x controls hence no design mode, have you tried using one of the form control buttons then assigning code to that to open the user form

----------


## shg

Never touched a Mac, but there's also a design mode button on the VBE standard toolbar on PC.

EDIT: I think Martin's right.

----------


## martindwilson

image of mac 2011 developer toolbar
http://excelsemipro.com/wp-content/u...-Developer.jpg
no active x there

----------


## Nitefox

So if there is no design mode, where would I enter code for the button to make it open a user form? The button is located on a worksheet (not on another userform).

----------


## shg

Right-click the button, Assign Macro

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

On my copy the Developer tab sits on a single row starting with 'Home' which is between the custom menu bar icons and the Ribbon icons.

----------


## Nitefox

Shg, userform does not appear in the list, only modules.
Richard, Design Mode does not appear in the developer tab in Excel Mac 2011 (see Martins post).

----------


## AlKey

Here is a video for that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCzdTdYxGmY

----------


## mikerickson

On the Developer tab. Click the control you want from the ribbon, click on the sheet where you want it to appear.

Mac Excel moves intuitively between Design mode and non-Design

----------


## martindwilson

well i never!

----------


## Nitefox

In not sure if I did I correctly but I found a work around. Since the Userform was not appearing in the Assign Macro window, I just created a Module that runs the userform and assigned that to the button.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Shg, userform does not appear in the list, only modules.
> Richard, Design Mode does not appear in the developer tab in Excel Mac 2011 (see Martins post).



@nitefox

I wasn't implying that it does. As a sometime Excel for Mac user (when it can't be avoided!) I know only too well that Design Mode with the option to pick either Forms controls or Activex Controls doesn't exist and you can't add activex controls on a worksheet. See http://support.microsoft.com/kb/274222

I had assumed the OP was asking how a forms control button could be added and wasn't sure where to find it.

As you have rightly commented the only way is to link a button to a module level procedure which runs the UserForm

----------

